# annoying toolbar



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm not sure how it got there but it's there and I don't want it! It's called "shopathome.com and it has: holiday deals, free games, free shipping, etc..how do I remove it:?? Thanks!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Right Click it and see if there is a delete option.
If that does not work try this.


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Thank you much!! It's GONE :sing:


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You may have just hidden it and left the underlying software on your machine.

I would also go into the control panel into 'Programs and Features' and look for anything that says 'Shop at Home' highlight it and click remove (up above)


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

mnn2501 said:


> You may have just hidden it and left the underlying software on your machine.
> 
> I would also go into the control panel into 'Programs and Features' and look for anything that says 'Shop at Home' highlight it and click remove (up above)


That's quite possible. There's an open source app that can remove annoying toolbars and such...

http://sourceforge.net/projects/crapkiller/

Here's a writeup with some handy info as well...

http://www.ghacks.net/2013/08/29/crap-killer-probably-smallest-toolbar-adware-uninstaller-windows/


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

You get these tool bars by downloading software and not noticing to uncheck the box that says "Install free toolbar". Then, if you happen to buy something through one of their links, they get a commission. Some of these things can be terribly difficult to get rid of - try the sourceforge crapkiller if you still see it popping up.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I wish I had read this a week ago. I had to pay 100 dollars to get rid of mine. now if I could only get rid of that pic. of the toenail fungus that makes me sick everytime I see it. I don't think there's any way to get rid of that though. it comes up on certain posts. ~Georgia.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

newfieannie said:


> I wish I had read this a week ago. I had to pay 100 dollars to get rid of mine. now if I could only get rid of that pic. of the toenail fungus that makes me sick everytime I see it. I don't think there's any way to get rid of that though. it comes up on certain posts. ~Georgia.


Clear your cookies for any browsers you use, that may get rid of it.
Alternately do a Google search for something else (kittens, puppies, hemorrhoid cures, etc) and that* may* over ride the nail fungus ads you see.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

I think I had this once. It was a program and had to be removed from the add/remove programs feature. Any right clicking to delete just hides the shortcut and doesn't remove the program.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

This link I posted in my original response whould cover removing it from the computer. It would be wise to include the browser used in the search.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I can not get the curser to click on a hyperlink and open. what happened?? I can open it w right click and the drop down menu.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Where is the hyperlink?
Did u make some changes??
Try hold Ctl button down and click on the link.....


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Reboot your computer.


----------

